# Setas - champiñones - hongos secos



## pomajambo

Bom dia,

Soy vegetariana y quiero mencionar los tipos de proteínas vegetales que consumo. Sin embargo, en los traductores, me traducen setas, champiñones y hongos secos con la misma palabra, a pesar de que son diferentes. 
Obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal dizemos cogumelos. Não sei bem a diferença entre esses termos que referiu. Por aqui chamamos cogumelos Portobello, cogumelos brancos, cogumelos castanhos, ...


----------



## pomajambo

Aquí dejo una imagen de seta  (Pleurotus Ostreatus) (arriba) y champiñones (abajo).
Bandeja Mixta - Los Petos

Este es de hongos secos, del tipo shiitake (deliciosos).
Hongos secos shiitake enteros La Molienda – La Molienda


----------



## englishmania

pomajambo said:


> Aquí dejo una imagen de seta  (Pleurotus Ostreatus) (arriba) y champiñones (abajo).


Arriba? Abajo? Onde?

Nós chamamos cogumelos.
Cogumelos shiitake secos/desidratados (?)

Segundo este site, são a mesma coisa.
¿¿Diferencias entre setas y champiñones?? | Blog mentta |




> Seta is the generic word for mushroom, at least in Spain.
> 
> Champiñones are button mushrooms.
> 
> Hongo refers to the fungi kingdom, although I've heard american spanish speakers use it in the same way as mushroom, too



No supermercado, diz que estes são cogumelos brancos



Diz: “cogumelo branco (agaricus bisporus)”

Eu continuo a achar que só se diz cogumelos....  depois acrescenta-se o tipo de cogumelo que é.

Cogumelos comestíveis?



> A ação antioxidante ocorre porque os *cogumelos* são ricos em vitaminas A e C, betacaroteno, compostos fenólicos, terpenos, entre outras substâncias que possuem este efeito. Os principais tipos que se destacam por essa ação positiva são: *champignon de Paris, portobello*, cogumelo-do-sol, shitake, hiratake, cogumelo rei e cogumelo salmão.


----------



## pomajambo

Não, não é o mesmo setas que champinhones u hongos. Se fosse o mesmo, não perguntara.

Por favor, si no entiende que no es lo mismo, le pido que no responda y déjeme esperar a que alguien que sí entienda la diferencia escriba.

Muchas gracias


----------



## jazyk

Aparentemente setas são shimejis-pretos (primeira vez que vejo a palavra, achei-a pelo nome científico): Shimeji-preto – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

Champiñones são champinhons/champignons e hongos secos são cogumelos secos.


----------



## pomajambo

jazyk said:


> Aparentemente setas são shimejis-pretos (primeira vez que vejo a palavra, achei-a pelo nome científico): Shimeji-preto – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
> 
> Champiñones são champinhons/champignons e hongos secos são cogumelos secos.


É muito interessante o que você pone sobre o shimeji-preto. No mundo vegano, é uma comida básica.

Muito obrigada pela ajuda e atenção 💜


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal há nomes diferentes para distintos tipos de cogumelos (por exemplo, _'míscaros', 'tortulhos_'), mas já há muitos anos que os não ouço e não sei mesmo se não se trata apenas de usos regionais e de um mundo rural que, em grande parte, já desapareceu. Aliás, não saberia distingui-los. Minha mãe, que faleceu há quase meio século, costumava procurá-los nos pinhais e, de facto, foi a última pessoa a quem ouvi esses nomes. Quanto ao uso comum actual português, a englishmania tem razão. Não fazemos distinção, chamamos '_cogumelos_' a todos. Ocasionalmente, e quase sempre para designar os cogumelos brancos, algumas embalagens de supermercado usam o termo _'champignon_' (assim mesmo, escrito à francesa) ou _'shitake_' para o cogumelo japonês. Não me ocorre mais nenhuma excepção. É preciso consultar a literatura científica ou as publicações dos entusiastas para encontrar algum termo mais especializado que, em todo o caso, não será certamente compreendido pela generalidade das pessoas.

P.S. Encontrei este site que talvez seja útil porque menciona uma multiplicidade de nomes, alguns aplicáveis a uma só e mesma variedade: O que procurar no Outono: Cogumelos no bosque - Wilder Mas atenção, que todos os termos que lá constam caem na reserva que fiz, são quase todos regionalismos, de uso muito limitado.


----------



## jazyk

Carfer said:


> Quanto ao uso comum actual português, a englishmania tem razão. Não fazemos distinção, chamamos '_cogumelos_' a todos.


Diria que no Brasil também.


----------



## Cainejo

Aquí se ven los nombres en portugués con fotos:
Cogumelos da Borussia

Por lo que veo (para español de España):
-cogumelo Paris, cogumelo branco, botão branco=champiñón (_Agaricus bisporus_)
-shitake=shitake
-cogumelo castanho=parece champiñón también, más oscuro
-cogumelo portobelo=champiñón más maduro, abierto
-cogumelo porcini=boletus, boleto (_Boletus Edulis_)
-ostra=aquí se llama genéricamente seta cultivada la que venden en las tiendas (_Pleurotus ostreatus_)
-shimeji preto=no sé cómo se conoce en español, parece ser la misma _Pleurotus ostreatus_, quizá en otra maduración o tratamiento.
-míscaros=níscalos, nízcalos, nícalos o robellones

Para os lusófonos, em espanhol dizemos "seta" para todos os cogumelos que não são "champiñón". Já "hongo" é usada mais recentemente e o uso não é tão claro assim. Para a trufa pode valer, mas para mim tem qualquer coisa de esnobe culinário, dizer "hongos" ao que sempre chamamos de "setas".



pomajambo said:


> Por favor, si no entiende que no es lo mismo, le pido que no responda y déjeme esperar a que alguien que sí entienda la diferencia escriba.


@pomajambo, @englishmania ha intentado ayudar, como todos, y hacer una conversación rica.

Saludos, saudações.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal há nomes diferentes para distintos tipos de cogumelos (por exemplo, _'míscaros', 'tortulhos_'), mas já há muitos anos que os não ouço e não sei mesmo se não se trata apenas de usos regionais e de um mundo rural que, em grande parte, já desapareceu. Aliás, não saberia distingui-los. Minha mãe, que faleceu há quase meio século, costumava procurá-los nos pinhais e, de facto, foi a última pessoa a quem ouvi esses nomes. Quanto ao uso comum actual português, a englishmania tem razão. Não fazemos distinção, chamamos '_cogumelos_' a todos. Ocasionalmente, e quase sempre para designar os cogumelos brancos, algumas embalagens de supermercado usam o termo _'champignon_' (assim mesmo, escrito à francesa) ou _'shitake_' para o cogumelo japonês. Não me ocorre mais nenhuma excepção. É preciso consultar a literatura científica ou as publicações dos entusiastas para encontrar algum termo mais especializado que, em todo o caso, não será certamente compreendido pela generalidade das pessoas.
> 
> P.S. Encontrei este site que talvez seja útil porque menciona uma multiplicidade de nomes, alguns aplicáveis a uma só e mesma variedade: O que procurar no Outono: Cogumelos no bosque - Wilder Mas atenção, que todos os termos que lá constam caem na reserva que fiz, são quase todos regionalismos, de uso muito limitado.


Qué curioso, que en Portugal exista la palabra "míscaros", porque en Andalucía hay una parecidísima "níscalos" y siempre pensé que era una palabra local, ni siquiera sé si se utiliza en todo el país , una palabra de esas que sólo usan las personas que viven en el campo.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> en Andalucía hay una parecidísima "níscalos"



O Priberam regista '_níscaro'_, termo ainda mais semelhante mas que nunca ouvi. Aliás, se repararem, o Priberam dá como sinónimos de _'míscaro' _termos que figuram no site que citei acima como variedades distintas, o que me leva a crer que há uma distância grande entre os nomes populares e os que usam os conhecedores. E nós, simples urbanitas, ficamo-nos pelos nomes que lhes dão os supermercados e já não está mal.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> O Priberam regista '_níscaro'_, termo ainda mais semelhante mas que nunca ouvi. Aliás, se repararem, o Priberam dá como sinónimos de _'míscaro' _termos que figuram no site que citei acima como variedades distintas, o que me leva a crer que há uma distância grande entre os nomes populares e os que usam os conhecedores. *E nós, simples urbanitas, ficamo-nos pelos nomes que lhes dão os supermercados e já não está mal*.



  Pois...  
E no supermercado até diz o nome científico: "cogumelo branco (agaricus bisporus)”.


----------



## Cainejo

gato radioso said:


> "níscalos" y siempre pensé que era una palabra local, ni siquiera sé si se utiliza en todo el país


Pues, que yo sepa, en el centro y noroeste del país también se los conoce como "níscalos" o alguna de las variantes que puse antes: "nízcalos", "mízcalos", "nícalos", "níscaros", incluso creo recordar "guíscalos". Por aquí, Valladolid y alrededores, creo que la mayor parte de la gente conoce la palabra aunque no sean de pueblo ni vayan a coger al monte, y no sepan diferenciarlos. En el nordeste son "robellones" o "rebollones".

Pero hablo del _Lactarius Deliciosus_, de color naranja característico y asociados a los pinos, que según el enlace que señaló @Carfer en Portugal son "Sanchas". Y llama "Míscaros" a otra seta algo venenosa que yo no conozco. Eso sí que es un lío...


----------



## gato radioso

Es curioso: muchas veces piensas que una palabra es vernácula porque apenas la ves en forma escrita o en contextos de difusión mayor, y luego resulta que se dice en muchos sitios...


----------



## Ari RT

Tendo vivido em Espanha, notei que o Espanhol médio conhece e diferencia muitos tipos de "cogumelos", coisa que não acontece no Brasil. Por aqui cogumelos são cogumelos, simples assim. Se uma receita pede um determinado tipo, este vem explícito. Estrogonofe se faz com champignon. Mas não pergunte a um brasileiro médio a diferença entre boletus e agáricus. Conhecemos os mais "comerciais", o shiitake, o champignon, e olhe lá. Pratos baseados em cogumelos, como ingrediente principal, não há. Um "surtido de setas" ou um "arroz caldoso" baseado em cogumelos são impensáveis na nossa cultura gastronômica. Não há demanda, e não há oferta, para dez tipos distintos de cogumelos. Por isso não os diferenciamos.


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, é verdade. Ainda é frequente comer _setas a la plancha. _Eu também tenho reparado, por amigos que moram no México ou na Argentina quão diferentes são as gastronomías americanas devido -acho eu- a que vocês têm muita mais riqueza de frutas, legumes e outros productos que por cá nem conhecemos.


----------

